# The Beagles of Bolivar



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Kinda has a "Hounds of the Baskerville's" ring to it doesn't it? With the spectacular weather we had last weekend it would have been crimnal to stay indoors. Jill and I got a late start and decided we were going to take the girls to the beach for the first time. They're 18 months now (about 35lbs) and we're still trying to get the puppy out of them.

MT might have a little interest that I've made some investments in the Pocketwizard system. Arlon will be disappointed I didn't make my own out of toothpicks and duct tape.  I had two goals 1) to knock the dust off and 2) to experiment some with HSS, which is shooting high shutter speeds with a flash to fill. As you know lately I rarely come out in the daylight to shoot and midday like this is a huge no no.

Overall it was a good example of documenting the day. The girls didn't seem to mind the water but were cautious at first.

Abby








Then a small wave came...shoulda named her "Bolt"








Carly (who's the beta) wasn't spooked at all...








Couple of closers...








Bird Sanctuary?








Overall a nice trip. The flash helped fill the shadows and although these are just more or less snapshots it felt good to have a little something to share. Oh yeah...the girls slept very well.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Cute pups! Looks like they enjoyed themselves.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Pet Spoon said:


> Cute pups! Looks like they enjoyed themselves.


It just took them awhile to get used to it. The first two shots of Abby really show how tentative they were. They still haven't been swimming.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

All very nice but that 3rd is a real winner to me. Really captures the motion with those ears flying.


----------

